# wrist braced vs not



## Waterbar (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey guy's, I have a really basic question. I currently own a basic marksman wrist rocket but I am looking at the ultima slingshot.

My question is, is there a huge difference between a flat banded and un wrist braced slingshot vs the run of the mill wrist rocket? I was also wondering, would the ultima be a good choice of slingshot for a newbie?

I am a pretty terrible shot with my slingshot but I am improving and thought I would like a little fancier slingshot, particularly I want to try out the flat bands and see what the difference is.

Sorry if this question has been beat to death but I did not see a FAQ with the answer to my questions. Thanks for any input.

Devin


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Fellow newbie. My opinion isn't worth much, but here it is. Recall the concept of the fulcrum and leverage, and apply that to the specific skingshot design. Some larger slingshots, or those which have a design such that more wrist strength is required, may benefit from a solid brace or a lanyard that is designed to provide support.

Wait for experienced members to weigh in, but those are my thoughts.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Here is my assesment of the two types of slingshots, since I shoot both.

The advantages of a wristbraced slingshot, though it does give you that added support, is not that noticable when it comes to accuracy. The majority of the issues with the run of the mill wrist braced slingshots is that the pull is too strong for new users, in fact it may be too much rubber for most shooters needs. (there are exceptions to the rule).

The braceless slingshots that you mostly see here, have the biggest advantage of being easier to carry around, and (what most call) more pocketable.

Accuracy all boils down to practice and the proper band/tube set for the ammo being used. The benefits, setting aside the type of slingshot you use, is the ability to make custom band/tube sets (or purchase ones from someone that made them) The majority of custom band sets can be used with either one (with the exceptions depending on what combination you have and use).

I would say, search around the forum, since there are answers to alot of your questions in place. I would also say purchase a slingshot from one of the registered vendors here, since you will want to try both types of slingshots.. While trying them out, you will start to get an understanding of the workings of the slingshot in comparison to how you personnally prefer to handle/shoot it.

The slingshot is a very simple device, but has, surprisingly, many aspects to the hobby. Its easier to narrow down your questions, once you have more of a taste with them. You will also build a foundation, where the information you find here will become more useful.

I hope this helped guide you closer to the goals that you are trying to achieve, and I would like to finish off by saying, welcome to the community I am sure you will enjoy your stay.

LGD


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

your post made me realize i aint shot either of my 2 wrist braces in a long time . ive stuck to mainly hand held . i think i need to bring them out of the closet . back to your question . . . you should make a natural and a traditional boardcut slingshot as a starting point to better give you an idea of what to look for. then you can try different band/tube materials. palm swells or not. tall forks/short forks. theres a lot of variety... just dont rush it .


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Waterbar said:


> My question is, is there a huge difference between a flat banded and un wrist braced slingshot vs the run of the mill wrist rocket?


IMO yes but not exactly what, how, or in the way you might think. That "run of the mill wrist rocket" is just about as generic as it can be. Nearly indestructible, perfectly suited for use and abuse by just about any 10 - 50 year old gorilla. Sure for the most part the pouch is too large, thick, and heavy but that gorilla might want to shoot big sharp rocks instead of 3/8" steel, and the bands are more often than not too heavy for the ammo most people shoot but again that gorilla might want to shot a nice big rock, 3/4" lug nut, 19mm ball bearing, 50 cal lead ball, etc., etc., etc. The bands usually do last much longer than their owners patience but that just encourages the a purchase of the "Magnum tube upgrade" good business that, not the manufacturers fault that most buyers don't understand that although they are great for gorillas launching cannon balls lite ammo like marbles usually only get a few feet per second boost with a side of elbow damage thrown in to make up the difference. Thing is a few simple mods like appropriate tubes, or even bands, for the ammo you are shooting along with a nice pouch upgrade can turn any "run of the mill wrist rocket" into a decent shooter, except for that gorilla who's forearm is unfortunately just too darn big for the wrist brace. 


> ...I was also wondering, would the ultima be a good choice of slingshot for a newbie?


Ultima? If you are referring to one by Flippinout then sure, I personally prefer his Axiom based frames but I could be biased because one was my first.


> ...I am improving and thought I would like a little fancier slingshot, particularly I want to try out the flat bands and see what the difference is.


Sounds like a good idea to me, experiment, practice, have fun!

By practice I mean try to have fun shooting a little every day, tis amazing how much improvement can be had in a relatively short time by simply having fun for as little as 20 to 30 minutes a day.

As for the experimenting bit, lots of great slingshots out there sold in stores, on-line, and by forum members and in my opinion it's always nice to have something fancy, but when it comes to experimenting the good old disposable natural fork is hard to beat they don't have to be much more than a green rough cut fork (or three) to try out different sizes, shapes, bands, tubes, attachment methods, pouches, etc.

One of the greatest things I've learned form this forum was that a slingshot doesn't have to be big and bands/tubes don't have to be hard to draw for a slingshot to pack a punch. Over the last year I've gravitated more and more towards small low profile, usually fork supported, slingshots (definitely pocket-able) even with relatively heavy and or double band sets.

Warning: I shot your "run of the mill wrist rocket" faithfully for over 40 years until running into this forum, trying out a few naturals, and purchasing a Slimline Axiom from Nathon (Flippinout) just to have/try something a little fancier. That was less than a year ago and for me at least there's no going back it is now officially and addiction. Even now in the winter I easily shoot a 1000 rounds a week and somehow I've acquired more slingshots than I have room for. Fortunately the forum also has great posts on storage options, as well as catch boxes for reusing ammo too.

Cheers and happy shooting.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I have many wrist braced, I no longer shoot them. I find I shoot better with the non-braced. With ergonomics and low forks the brace just gets in the way of a smooth natural release, Comes down to preference.You have the one , now try the other.


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Wrist brace Slings are cool I have 2 and Like em but have always liked Flat band Slings Do not know why manufactures stopped making them .
But since I have found this site Love the Flat bands I own. Also have found a few collectables. Which I need to find bands for.
As for your other Question Practice Practice have Fun. I have made many Good Shots some great ones but also miss sometimes to.\
Thera Band Gold double banded what I like most .


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

I have shot both and it doesn't phase me one way or the other.


----------



## Waterbar (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you for the feed back guy's. I think I am going to give one of those flippinout sling shots a try and see how I like it. Thank you for the help thus far.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have shot every slingshot out there and my favorite target slingshot still has a wrist brace. It is my own design for me and is the best shooting slingshot that I have ever shot. I learned a long time ago that you can't go by what is cool or what other shooters shoot. You have to find out what you can shoot best. With some it is just a natural fork and with some it is a very high tect slingshot. -- Tex


----------



## footloose (Dec 17, 2012)

Hmmmm. It's a simple formula - the higher the fork, the more torque is imposed upon the wrist. The more torque imposed on the wrist - the more need there is for a fork brace to stabilise the shot against the inevitable reaction.

Ergo - the lower the fork, the lower the torque, and the less the wrist has to compensate for. IMO any design that requires a fork brace is fundamentally flawed because the forks are just unnecessarily high and will prejudice accuracy. Plus, a fork brace is cumbersome. It may look cool though.

In the footloose design (for example) the low-rise forks impart the minimum of torque through the wrist precisely to promote shot accuracy and consistency. Being banded with powerful doubleTheraband gold, this is important.

Could the forks be even lower than they are on the footloose? Yes. In fact I have taken a stock footloose sling and wound selotape around the forks to a point directly below the band attachment hole to discover whether shot clearance would be a problem or not (1/2" separates the trough of the fork and the bottom of the band attachment hole) . Shot clearance in this experiment was not a problem and the only reason that they are as high as they are is that lowering them further would appear too radical and could affect sales!





  








footloose ebony showing the low-rise forks




__
footloose


__
Jan 9, 2013


__
2



[url="http://www.footloosecatapults.com"]http://www.footloosecatapults.com[/url]






Regards, footloose


----------

